# art seperation help



## deansscreens (Nov 25, 2009)

my artists are having difficulty transferring pixal images from photoshop to a vector image more suitable to cymk printing. where can we look for more answers or suggestions. thanks deansscreensroa


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

What problems your designer have


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

deansscreens said:


> my artists are having difficulty transferring pixal images from photoshop to a vector image more suitable to cymk printing. where can we look for more answers or suggestions. thanks deansscreensroa


Can you be a bit more specific? In general I would say you are getting low res jpegs and they are not suitable for printing so your graphics people are doing what they can to resize/enhance/sharpen the image for printing then trying to do a trace to vector it and in most cases that won't work. My suggestion is to evaluate the artwork when supplied and inform the customer what needs to be done to make it "camera ready" or it will look like crap. I usually give the first 1/2 hour with the job and then tell them it will cost XX amount per hour to redraw the art and try to give an accurate time frame.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

make the estimate longer than anticipated then tell them you got it done for less and you"ll look like a hero


----------



## TyMeier (Aug 31, 2009)

Post an example. The low rez artworks will almost cetainly have to be vectorized, there are cheap services out there that will do that for you. Google 'Vectorization". It's a manual, laborious process but overseas services have driven the price way down.


----------

